# PDF im neuen Browserfenster auf Client-Rechner anzeigen



## Maddy (8. Feb 2007)

Hi @ll,

ich möchte den Anwendern meiner Anwendung bei bestimmten Aktionen Hilfe in Form eines auf dem Server liegenden PDFs anzeigen. Dazu sollte ein neues Fenster aufgehen, welches das PDF enthält (etwa so wie es auch passiert, wenn ich beim Surfen im Netz irgendwo ein PDF anklicke). Der Client soll mit dem Dokument nichts machen, es soll nur angezeigt werden.

Meine gesamte Anwendung ist browserbasiert und wird über Servlets realisiert. Aus dem Browser heraus sollte ich doch wohl ein neues Browserfenster öffnen können, oder?

Wie mach ich das nun aber? Bisher hab ich mit proc.exec(file.pdf) gearbeitet, musste aber nun feststellen, dass dieser Aufruf den Acrobat auf dem Server startet - nicht ganz was ich wollte.

Ach ja, schliessen muss ich das neue Fenster nachher natürlich auch wieder.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Besten Dank schonmal 
Maddy


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Browserfenster öffnen über HTML (window.open oder a href target="/pdfServlet"

Das PDF-Servlet schreibt dann auf den OutputStream (response.getOutputStream()) das PDF-Dokument. Den Content-Type musst du noch auf application/pdf oder so setzen.

Gruß seb


----------



## Maddy (8. Feb 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Browserfenster öffnen über HTML (window.open oder a href target="/pdfServlet"



Das klingt für mich verdächtig nach JS? Oder gibts ein Pendant in Java?
Ich hab jetzt erstmal folgendes in meinen Header aufgenommen:

```
<script language="JavaScript" ><!--var win=window.open("C:\Tempverzeichnis\11.pdf","_blank", 
   "location=yes, hotkeys=yes, directories=yes, menubar=yes, toolbar=yes, status=yes");//--></script>
```

So sollte sich eigentlich ein neues Browserfenster öffnen mit dem PDF darin. Aber das liegt leider auf dem Server, deswegen klappt es nicht.



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das PDF-Servlet schreibt dann auf den OutputStream (response.getOutputStream()) das PDF-Dokument. Den Content-Type musst du noch auf application/pdf oder so setzen.



Das scheint dafür die Lösung zu sein, aber wie komme ich an das neue Fenster ran, um einen OutputStream darauf loszulassen? 

Gruss Maddy

[/quote]


----------



## Maddy (8. Feb 2007)

ich habs jetzt per JavaScript gelöst, das Ganze hat sich also erledigt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gruss Maddy


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Wozu Javascript?

Servlet in der web.xml als PdfServlet mappen
Dann einen Link: PDF anschauen

Und das Servlet schreibt das PDF in den OutputStream ( response.getOutputStream() )

gruß


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

ein Link nutzt mir überhaupt nichts - ich brauch eine automatische Öffnung der Seite. Deshalbe JavaScript, auch wenn es mir nicht schmeckt


----------

